# Seneca?



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Not much has been posted about it for awhile. Was just wondering how the ramp is and if I could get a 17.5 ft fiberglass ranger walleye boat on the lake? Any info much appreciated. 

I would assume fishings been good since a lot of other lakes have been putting out some good saugeyes


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I haven't fished it in a while. Water is stained but not horrible if you have 4x4 use the gravel next to the ramp if you are worried about the ramp. I have a 17 ft aluminum and can use the ramp. Just leave motor trimmed all the way up and take it easy. Haven't seen very many people fishing mostly duck hunting. Lots of guys fishing the spillway.......


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ended up just hitting the spillway and a few main lake spots. 2 keeper saugeye lake side, 2 crappies and a bass, and some snagged saugeye in the spillway along with suckers, bass, crappies, gills. 95% of fish came on 3/16 pink obsidian vibe


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I did ride out to the ramp to take a look. It looked pretty rough for me. I didn't take the boat with no time to fish anyway. It appeared to me that the ramp was out for me. Never thought about the gravel place. Wish I would have.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

I put my twenty one foot bass boat in at the ramp Saturday without a problem.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

ranger175a said:


> I put my twenty one foot bass boat in at the ramp Saturday without a problem.


Well if you can put in a 20' boat in then I should have no issues. I think the next decent day we get I'm gonna give it a go. Lord knows I'm sick of being indoors. Thanks, I have 4 wheel drive so that should not be an issue either.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm not going to try and launch at the dam. Seen many guys stuck trying to get out in the soft muck and stones. Here's an idea ????? How about making the launch so fisherman can use it in draw down months without taking a chance of damage...Another Idea,,,, let's fix the launch at several launches at other lakes. Naw that makes to much sense....


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Dragline said:


> I'm not going to try and launch at the dam. Seen many guys stuck trying to get out in the soft muck and stones. Here's an idea ????? How about making the launch so fisherman can use it in draw down months without taking a chance of damage...Another Idea,,,, let's fix the launch at several launches at other lakes. Naw that makes to much sense....


Lol yup good point!


----------

